# For the Hevi-13 #7 Doubters (Graphic)



## goblr77 (Mar 26, 2011)

I shot this bird stone dead at 47 long steps this morning with the 2.25oz load. His head and neck were centered in my pattern so I decided to do an autopsy. One pellet was stuck on the outside of his neckbone and the rest either entered the bone or passed completely through. There is no doubt in my mind that this load will smoke turkeys at 60+ yards. Pics attached. The last pic shows a jake and hen standing next to the dead bird. He's about 5 yards to the right of the other birds but he's hard to see for the foliage.


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 27, 2011)

Autopsy reveals that those 7's are super duper destructive.  

Man you toasted him standing!


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey and you forgot to tell us what gun and choke you were using.  

I would also like to hear the story.


----------



## david w. (Mar 27, 2011)

Tore him up!


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 27, 2011)

Now the guy that doubted me on these loads shooting thicker cardboard may show up here since you had only 1 lousy pellet that didn't penetrate like the rest.  But you can't convince everyone.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Mar 27, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## dt6084 (Mar 27, 2011)

Wow now that is beyond an ethical kill. I am impressed. I will have to get that load myself.


----------



## WFL (Mar 27, 2011)

Brad C. said:


> Now the guy that doubted me on these loads shooting thicker cardboard may show up here since you had only 1 lousy pellet that didn't penetrate like the rest.  But you can't convince everyone.



They are bad.  I know of birds killed at 62 yards and 65 yards.  Did not have to run them down they just fall down.


----------



## Timber1 (Mar 27, 2011)

I heard you killed that bird with #5 lead.


----------



## rutandstrut (Mar 27, 2011)

Congrats on a Nice Gobbler!


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 27, 2011)

Good one - way to go!


----------



## goblr77 (Mar 28, 2011)

Brad C. said:


> Hey and you forgot to tell us what gun and choke you were using.
> 
> I would also like to hear the story.



Beretta Xtrema with a Hevishot .671 choke.

Here's the story. Friday morning before work I checked this bird to see where he was roosted and flying down. One owl hoot and he gobbled in the tree. That was all I needed. Saturday morning before daylight, I set up a jake and hen decoy in the field where the bird had been the day before. At daybreak I expected to hear him fire off and nothing happened. It was foggy Saturday morning and I figured the birds might be flying down later so I sat tight until 8:00. I heard a bird gobbling probably a half mile off and assumed it was the bird I was hunting. I figured something must have bumped him Friday afternoon. I walked back to the truck and decided to check the field on the opposite side of the woods from the one I set up in. This field is in plain view of a road so I walked along the ditch and peeked up into the field. The longbeard was strutting in the field with two hens and a jake. He had to have roosted close to where he was the day before and just flew down in a different direction. He hadn't made a peep the whole time. I slipped back into the woods and moved to within 175-200 yards of the birds. I pulled out my Lonzo's glass call and gave him a few yelps. The bird fired off right away and started heading toward me. He would walk 5 yards or so and start strutting from side to side. He hung up about 75 yards so I purred a couple of times, he broke and continued my way. I thought about letting him come as close as possible but vehicles were riding by on the road within 100 yards of me and I was afraid the bird would spook. When I thought he was at 40 yards I made the shot. He dropped stone dead. After stepping it off, I realized I underestimated the distance a bit.


----------



## Core Lokt (Mar 28, 2011)

That'll work, congrats!


----------



## Hookedonhunting (Mar 28, 2011)

Awesome!  Way to do it brother.


----------



## ncturkey (Mar 29, 2011)

Those #7 hevishot are deadly.


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 29, 2011)

Why don't you show the folks here an example of the pattern that was sent at this bird that caused this type of destruction.


----------



## ncturkey (Mar 29, 2011)

Ya I would like to see it too.


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 30, 2011)

Here's the kind of pattern that was sent towards that bird.  That is awesome!


----------



## Turkeydoghunter (Mar 30, 2011)

.....im sure you'll find the rest in the meat ....dont crack a tooth


----------



## tankeryanker (Mar 30, 2011)

Turkeydoghunter said:


> perfect for those ten inch circle jerkers.....im sure you'll find the rest in the meat ....dont crack a tooth



Hahaha, turkey dog, how come every post I read of yours on this website your glass is 99% empty.  You win the 2011 turkey season most negative attitude award.  On the other hand, nice bird, nice pattern, and great to know what it looks like on paper.


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 30, 2011)

tankeryanker said:


> Hahaha, turkey dog, how come every post I read of yours on this website your glass is 99% empty.  You win the 2011 turkey season most negative attitude award.  On the other hand, nice bird, nice pattern, and great to know what it looks like on paper.



Him and Mr. Longbeard are brothers who must own a lead mine.  Now we know why he don't like Hevi-Shot or TSS.


----------



## Turkeydoghunter (Mar 30, 2011)

ya on the pixy dust....subject.....but if you look back there are hundreds of positive ones....any ways your right about one thing thats a very fine gobbler


----------



## Shock-Gobble (Mar 30, 2011)

I shoot the same gun with a Rhino .670 choke. These Shells are deadly with that combo. I love bustin skulls.


----------



## HuntNTails (Mar 30, 2011)

Gotta love hevi shot!!!!


----------



## goblr77 (Apr 1, 2011)

Brad C. said:


> Him and Mr. Longbeard are brothers who must own a lead mine.  Now we know why he don't like Hevi-Shot or TSS.


----------

